# probleme "gros ecran" imac g5 + videoprojecteur



## mwamem (2 Juin 2007)

Bonjour,

Après avoir lu pas mal de posts à ce sujet et n'ayant pas trouvé la solution je "relance" le sujet:

j'ai 1 imac g5 sous panther 10.3.9 et 1 vidéoprojecteur philips. Lorsque je branche ce dernier sur l'imac il me projette bien l'image mais par contre mon bureau devient *énorme*, ce qui n'est pas pratique.

J'ai bien entendu parler d'aller dans preferences moniteur et d'activer la recopie vidéo, hors je n'ai pas cette option dans le menu déroulant du moniteur que j'ai mis dans la barre de menus. Pas d'onglet "disposition".

Est-ce parce que je suis sous panther et non sous Tiger?

Alors comment retrouver un bureau "normal" lorsqu'il est connecté au vidéoprojecteur?

Merci d'avance


----------



## da capo (2 Juin 2007)

as-tu regard&#233; dans p&#233;f&#233;rences syt&#232;mes au panneau moniteur ?


----------



## r e m y (2 Juin 2007)

Les iMac sont "brid&#233;s" pour que l'image de l'&#233;cran interne et de l'&#233;cran externe (dans ton cas le videoprojecteur) soient identiques (mode recopie video activ&#233; par d&#233;faut)

Donc l'&#233;cran de ton iMac  adopte la r&#233;solution du videoprojecteur pour afficher la m&#234;me image que lui.

POur &#233;viter cela il faut d&#233;brider l'iMac en utilisant l'utilitaire Screen Spanning doctor

(Attention &#224; choisir la version adapt&#233;e &#224; ton iMac)


----------



## mwamem (2 Juin 2007)

r e m y a dit:


> Les iMac sont "bridés" pour que l'image de l'écran interne et de l'écran externe (dans ton cas le videoprojecteur) soient identiques (mode recopie video activé par défaut)
> 
> Donc l'écran de ton iMac  adopte la résolution du videoprojecteur pour afficher la même image que lui.
> 
> ...





ok merci je vais tester cela des que j'aurais retrouvé mon mac (lundi!!!)


----------

